# Weasle414 signing off



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Sorry guys, won't be around this season. I'm moving to Wyoming and won't have internet then I'll be off to San Diego for boot camp whenever the Corps calls me up to leave. If anybody's ever in northern Wyoming and wants to shoot some carp or prairie dogs or anything pm trapper_2, he's got my number.

Good luck this season guys! Aim low!

Weasle signing off.


----------



## 1Shot2Kills (Mar 11, 2010)

Best of luck!


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

Good luck and be safe! Don't worry, they'll still be plenty of carp when you get back :beer:


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Later weasle. :crybaby:


----------



## lunkerlander (Aug 26, 2007)

Good luck! Thanks for all the posts.


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

No worries guys. I can still pop in every once in a while. I found a nice little spot in the corner of my yard I can sit on my laptop and get wireless signal from one of the neighbors until I can get my own internet hooked up. So I'll still be here with very slow, slightly unreliable connection.


----------

